
The magical realism of Santa Cruz del Islote - prismatic
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2018/feb/02/the-magical-realism-of-santa-cruz-del-islote-in-pictures
======
Theodores
Spot the difference.

Migingo, Lake Victoria, Africa:

[https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/gallery/2018/oct/24...](https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/gallery/2018/oct/24/life-
on-the-tiny-island-of-migingo-in-pictures)

~~~
theDoug
There are many differences. This location is also thousands of miles from
Santa Cruz. I'm not understanding why you selected this as a point of
comparison?

~~~
arethuza
Probably because both are small densely populated islands that have featured
in the Guardian recently - I mixed the two up when I saw this article.

------
munificent
I love that you can watch fish swim from in front of the grocery store:

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Super+Giros/@9.7854515,-75...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Super+Giros/@9.7854515,-75.8592678,3a,75y,71.83h,47.23t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1ssLoldeHs_s9ZbLgjhYhQWA!2e0!3e2!6s%2F%2Fgeo2.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3DsLoldeHs_s9ZbLgjhYhQWA%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D46.25642%26pitch%3D0%26thumbfov%3D100!7i13312!8i6656!4m13!1m7!3m6!1s0x8e585a815887b3f5:0x7d76eddc3c87c02a!2sSanta+Cruz+del+Islote!3b1!8m2!3d9.785833!4d-75.859167!3m4!1s0x8e585a83e02ef587:0x1acc9c095df10dc2!8m2!3d9.7854783!4d-75.8592392)

------
everybodyknows
>youth population of around 65%

Unsustainable; many will surely emigrate.

~~~
theandrewbailey
You should have kept reading:

> The internet has made young people more aware of the world and, contrary to
> their parents and grandparents, many plan to leave the island to build lives
> on the mainland.

